# Semi new golfer looking for clubs.



## Whatisthis (Jul 29, 2007)

Hello everyone,

My girlfriend and I were wanting to buy new clubs, she has been playing for a while but has rather old clubs. What would you suggest for good beginners and someone who is pretty good and knows a lot about the game. Some really nice ones that are good bang for the buck clubs is what I am looking for, nothing too expensive!  

Also, what is the best way to purchase these, I see them in sets and single clubs, is it best to buy single clubs to get the cheapest and best deal? Please refer me to certain clubs or maybe a guide. Thank you everyone. 

If I have any more questions to your replies I will reply right away so come back 

P.S. How much do clubs run price wise usually? Budget $ ?


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Try the Callaway Pre-owned site. Excellent quality and reduced prices. If you go to any reputable golf store you should be able to try the clubs and their swing monitor. When you find what your looking for then try this site.

Callaway Golf Preowned & Outlet : Used Golf Clubs, Pre-Owned Drivers, Fairway Woods, Irons, Wedges, Iron Sets, Putters


----------



## joe931250f (Jul 18, 2007)

*Good buy*

I would take a look at Cleveland CG4's for the money they are great beginner to low handicappers i bought a set 2 months ago and just cant say enough about tham i love em.i got mine at nevada bobs for $400 i know alot of places want way more than that but if you shop around you can find a good deal,also the launcher iron sets from Cleveland are selling for around 250 if you look.hope this helps.by the way if you have a Sports Authority in your area check it out they have some really good deals on last years stock like launcher irons for $199 cant beat that.


----------



## indiginit (Jun 13, 2007)

i can only speak from experience, but i love my irons (signature). i got them for under 200US online. they are recommended for 'mid-handicappers or lower' whatever that means. i couldn't be happier, and i would recommend them for anyone looking to improve and likes smaller clubhead designs. (i've always wanted to own a set of Titleist irons, so i might be a little biased.)

eBay is the best market for used clubs, IMO, but the calloway site is very good too, especially for higher end equipment.


----------

